# Used eMTB - mileage



## SmokeAFatty (May 18, 2016)

Looking at a 2019 Trek Powerfly with 1200km. Which is like 800miles. 15 battery cycles. Hrmmm... 15 cycles, 80km (50mi) per cycle. OK, so maybe 30 rides at 25mi/40k each? or 60 rides at 12mi/20k each?

On the west coast, so not a lot of buff stuff around here.

1/2 the price of new - is this thing tired?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

This sounds like a classic example of the old adage: "you pays your money and you takes your chances". 

Could be a good deal, but if you know a good bike wrench, get him/her to go over the frame and mech before you buy or make an offer.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

There is battery diagnostic software at the dealer, take it down and see what it’s got left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

yeah there should be an app to check the overall status of the battery... the bike should have much life left in it... but if the motor stuffs it... as a used bike that is going to be on you and expensive... or etc bits decide to shuffle off ..

for what it is worth.. I ride a 2019 Trance E+ 1 Pro .. that I got a screaming deal on it was a demo bike and it has had a somewhat rough life.. It has been fine... in fairness with the deal I got if i just parted it out I'm make a ton of money... 

I mean.. nobody is going to spend $4K + on the powerfly and then not be screeming blood murder if 1 year on and 1200km later it is on it's last legs??

seriously I had a pretty good mechanic sort out my trance E+ but it had been ridden pretty hard and it is fine for now... actually it is great now that I had someone that knows what they are doing sort it out for me... the brakes basically didn't work.. before and the dropper didn't really work... etc...


----------

